# Walt Chapman



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Where can I bring grandson so he can learn to shoot his new crossbow? I live on the northwest side of Houston. Gander Mountain nor Bass Pro allow crossbow shooting.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Your best bet is to go out to an empty field or lot somewhere. Or, your back yard. There is no indoor range that I know of that allows any crossbows. By him a target and let him get after it. Good luck.


----------

